# NFS Carbon



## S51 (25. März 2019)

Huhu 

kann mir wer verraten wo man noch an NFS Carbon für den PC kommt ? 
Bei Origin kann man es leider nicht mehr kaufen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## _Berge_ (25. März 2019)

habs neulich beim Media Markt auf der Games Pyramide gesehen fürn 5er glaub ich

Saturn hat sowas auch

Bei Idealo gibts auch treffen, allerdings für satte 20€


----------



## spidermanx (25. März 2019)

nabend 

kannst ja auch mal hier schauen :   Need for Speed: Carbon [EA Most Wanted] gebraucht kaufen

lg


----------

